# Excuse me, is my puppy's tongue unusually long??



## princessre

Is it just me, or is Casanova's tongue longer than the average pup?? I wonder how that tongue fits in his head...


----------



## mimi2

lol ! I don't know but that's awful cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## coco

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

He is a gorgeous dog, long tongue or not. The better to lick you with, my dear.


----------



## I found nemo

LOL,Nemo has a long one also.
He is adorable! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

:rofl: :smstarz: :smtease:  It is kinda hanging out there isn't it? Casanova is such a cutie it doesn't matter. Maybe he'll grow into it!


----------



## Cosy

I imagine he will do just fine with that tongue. Maybe tongues grow before the pup.


----------



## The A Team

Casanova's got quite a licker there.....better to kiss you with my dallling......



Check out Archie's tongue - hey maybe our kids are somehow related!! :biggrin: 
[attachment=49009:Longest_...gue_3_rs.jpg]


----------



## tamizami

I don't know either, but that sure is one adorable pup! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99

Yep. These malts seem to have LONG tongues. Lexie is right there with Archie...Here is a pic of Lexie and Krystal. Lexie's tongue is NOT even all the way out. LOL :smrofl: :smrofl: 

[attachment=49011:LexKryNin2.22.09.jpg]


----------



## Reillies_mom

Wow! Those are some long tongues!!!! I certainly enjoyed looking at each and every one of them


----------



## jennifer&bella

Impressive!!!! A lovely tongue. Casanova is a sweet name, and he is beautiful. 
Jennifer & Bella


----------



## pebble's mama

Whoa, look at that! Your fluff is adorable!! :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane

:HistericalSmiley: You can have a tongue contest ! But your picture made me realize that Alex has rarely his tongue out. I had to go back to 2005 to find a picture where he has his tongue out and this picture is taken in the shower.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Casanova is simply adorable...long tongue and all!!!! :wub: :wub: He is precious!!!! :tender:


----------



## mom2bijou

What a perfect name, Casanova!!!! He is stunning....and I think his tongue is perfect!


----------



## bluesyinpa

He's a cutie :wub: I love all the long tongue pics.

Rita


----------



## madden

Aww Casanova is such cutie. I think his tongue is perfect :wub2:


----------



## Starsmom

He sure is a cute one! Casanova...is he? :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie

I bet he gives the BEST kisses with that tongue! So cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

I don't know about that tongue but he looks gorgeous in that siggy. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily

haha that tongue is so cute! all the better to give you kisses :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Personally, I think his tongue is probably normal for a Malt.  

I never realized how long Snowball's tongue was until part of his favorite treat landed on his nose! He tongue reached all the way up there to the top of his nose ... to reach the rest of his treat! :HistericalSmiley: 

Casanova is a cutie pie! :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom

Can Bonbon play this game too?
[attachment=49013:tmpphpnO0VNB.jpg]
[attachment=49014:tmpphp7xKMyx.jpg]

Casanova is a beautiful boy!


----------



## Moxie'smom

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Moxie'smom

:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Moxie'smom

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Feb 24 2009, 11:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733865


> Can Bonbon play this game too?[/B]


What a darling picture!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65

LOL 

Those are some really cute pics! :wub2:


----------



## bonniesmom

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Feb 25 2009, 12:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733870


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Feb 24 2009, 11:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733865





> Can Bonbon play this game too?[/B]


What a darling picture!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks - but I was trying to get a GOOD picture! She always sticks her tongue out, turns her head, or closes her eyes when she sees the
camera. I think I'm going to have to get a faster camera and see if I can outmaneuver her! :smpullhair:


----------



## samsonsmom

Bring on the ice cream. They sure are cute.

I think the longest tongue I ever saw on a Maltie was picture Dede posted of precious Chloe when she was getting her first taste of peanut butter. Chloe was not amused. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Kara

Not sure whether the tongue it too long or not, but your baby is too cute.


----------



## lovesophie

LOL!

That is a long tongue! His face is too cute for words!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre

:smrofl: Wow, now I'm not sure what's long and what's not! I'm loving the photos of Lexie, Archie and Bonbon's formidable tongues! Maybe he will grow into his tongue. (I certainly hope the tongue is not growing still!) 

Thanks to all for your kind compliments. Casanova told me he thinks it's more polite to leave you with a photo of his mouth closed, so here he is this morning in his daddy's lap...he's keeping the giant (and rather forceful tongue) to himself until the next round of yogurt and kisses... :blush:


----------



## 08chrissy08

He is truely one of the prettiest pups I've seen. He's just so cute! Giant tongue and all :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## momtoboo

I think his tongue is perfect & so is he,he's absolutely adorable. :wub:


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom

so adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 25 2009, 07:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733954


> :smrofl: Wow, now I'm not sure what's long and what's not! I'm loving the photos of Lexie, Archie and Bonbon's formidable tongues! Maybe he will grow into his tongue. (I certainly hope the tongue is not growing still!)
> 
> Thanks to all for your kind compliments. Casanova told me he thinks it's more polite to leave you with a photo of his mouth closed, so here he is this morning in his daddy's lap...he's keeping the giant (and rather forceful tongue) to himself until the next round of yogurt and kisses... :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Casanova is a doll. I have to say...I think BonBon beat us all. She sure does have a LONG tongue. I enjoyed the pics. LOL


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I am in love with your siggy - the many faces of "puppy" is just adorable and makes me smile and laugh. You did a great job with it.

As for the tongue - I have no idea but it appears that you are not alone in the huge tongue area - Hunter's is also big


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 25 2009, 08:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=733954


> :smrofl: Wow, now I'm not sure what's long and what's not! I'm loving the photos of Lexie, Archie and Bonbon's formidable tongues! Maybe he will grow into his tongue. (I certainly hope the tongue is not growing still!)
> 
> Thanks to all for your kind compliments. Casanova told me he thinks it's more polite to leave you with a photo of his mouth closed, so here he is this morning in his daddy's lap...he's keeping the giant (and rather forceful tongue) to himself until the next round of yogurt and kisses... :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Casanova is such a living doll doggie!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I love all of those pictures !!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily

Looks normal to me !


----------

